# Laptop GPUs comparison



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2012)

Which one of these would be a faster laptop GPU ?
- AMD 6490M 1GB GDDR5
- NVIDIA GT555M 1GB DDR3
- NVIDIA GT525M 2GB DDR3
- NVIDIA GT540M 2GB DDR3 

Arrange in increasing or decreasing order if possible


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2012)

check laptop graphics card rank here:
Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech

for such cards ram does not matter.anything over 1 gb is waste.only high end cards can effectively use ram more than 1 gb.also GDDR5>GDDR3>DDR3


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

@anupam_pb, post the laptop requirements and your budget (if you are planning to get one) and then we can discuss.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

Also keep in mind different variants of a single card having different no of shaders. For ex- GT555 comes in 92 shaders, 128, 192 and so on. Obviously more the shaders, better the graphics. But this comparison is for same brand cards (i.e. either AMD/nVidia). You can't compare no of shaders in a gt555 vs 6770. Both have different architecture, so work in a totally different way.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm plannin to buy a laptop aftr 5 months. My budget wud be 45k. I think prices of laptops wil go down by that time. I wud be able to get currently 50k priced laptops at 45k by that time as ivy bridge wid be out.


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2012)

HD 6770M and GT 555M are roughly 80-90% of your HD 5670.


----------

